# Horny Male Chihuahua



## TypeSTony

Ok so i have a bit of a problem, Apollo at times gets ultra horny/humpy but only with me (male), it usually happens at night around 10-10:30 he'll start by licking/biting my hand then hell latch on and try to dry hump me silly.

I always put a stop to it rite away but one night i came home very drunk and crashed out on the couch only to wake up to him humping my arm again, when i tried to stop him he got super aggressive and basically started attacking/trying to rape me (arm)

I try and socialise him with my wifes chi as much as possible (we have a small flat and its to much to have 2 dogs in such a small place, wifes chi stays at her parents house) and he tries tog et his bang on but is usually unsuccesfull.

Any experianced chi owners guide me as to what to do? he gets bored of toys easily and the cat is ready to kill him. I uploaded a vid to you tube of him humping my mates arm just to give you an idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L30HBREI0Og


----------



## Amandarose531

We were told to avoid this to neuter as early as possible, 6 months is my vets youngest, and it's help deter some of it. 

It doesn't work if you intend to breed, sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Brodysmom

This is not sexual, it is dominance. Your Chi is trying to dominate you and when you object, he gets mad. 

I suggest 2 things... get him neutered as soon as possible which will help with the hormonal component. Start training and enforce your role as pack leader.


----------



## TypeSTony

Dominate? Wow didnt think of it like that. If im the one that feeds, walks, baths & play with him why would he try do this for? i thought i had already enforced myself as pack leader as his pretty well trained and listens to me 9/10 times whenever i tell him to sit, or stay or to go outside/whatever.


----------



## Brodysmom

Here's a really good article that explains his behavior .... as explained in the article, this is a behavior problem that has nothing to do with sex.

Dog Mounting and Dog Dominance Behavior - Whole Dog Journal Article

From the article -

_*Dog-human mounting

This embarrassing behavior is handled much the same way as dog-dog mounting. One difference is that you must educate your guests as to how they should respond if your dog attempts his inappropriate behavior.

Another difference is that some dogs will become aggressive if you physically try to remove them from a human leg or other body part. It works best to set up initial training sessions with friends who agree to be human mounting posts for training purposes, rather than relying on “real” guests to respond promptly and appropriately, at least until your dog starts to get the idea.

For your average, run-of-the-mill human mounting, ask your guests to stand up and walk away if your dog attempts to get too cozy. Explain that it is not sexual behavior, but rather attention-seeking, and anything they try to do to talk him out of it will only reinforce the behavior and make it worse. You can also use a light line here, to help extricate your friends from your dog’s embrace, and to give him that oh-so-useful “Time out!” If the behavior is too disruptive, you can tether the dog in the room where you are socializing, so he still gets to be part of the social experience without repeatedly mugging your guests.

If your dog becomes aggressive when thwarted, he should be shut safely away in his crate when company comes. Social hour is not an appropriate time to work on aggressive behavior – it puts your guests at risk, and prevents all of you from being able to relax and enjoy the occasion.

If your dog becomes growly, snappy, or otherwise dangerous when you try to remove him from a human, you are dealing with serious challenge and control behavior. You would be wise to work with a good behavior consultant who can help you stay safe while you modify this behavior. The program remains essentially the same – using time outs to take away the fun every time the behavior happens – but may also involve the use of muzzles, and perhaps pharmaceutical intervention with your veterinarian’s assistance, if necessary.*_


----------



## cprcheetah

Humping is a natural expression in dogs annoying as it is, there are many reasons as to why dogs hump.
Dogs can hump when they get over stimulated (overly excited about something --> my spayed female golden retriever does this when she's too stimulated/excited....and having a 70# golden retriever hump your leg is NOT a fun experience. In other cases dogs may extend their humping behavior as a way of calming or soothing themselves if they become very excited. This is very similar to a person biting their nails, swinging their legs when they sit down, or even to a child sucking on its thumb.
Dogs hump when stressed
Dogs hump to display dominance
Dogs hump to display affection
Dogs hump to display sexual behaviors
This article talks about the hows & why's of it and how to get him to stop:
The Down & Dirty on Humping: Sex, Status, and Beyond | Dog Star Daily

I know it's not any help but my dad who is a vet says the 2 horniest breeds are Chihuahuas and poodles


----------



## TypeSTony

Oh god, his already at the aggresive/ growly, snappy stage, think im gonna get him de-sexed, as much as i hate to do this i think it might be to far along.

Just called the vet and he said it was $220 to get him de-sexed and an extra $45 to get him microchiped. sigh, thoughts on this anyone?


----------



## Brodysmom

TypeSTony said:


> Oh god, his already at the aggresive/ growly, snappy stage, think im gonna get him de-sexed, as much as i hate to do this i think it might be to far along.
> 
> Just called the vet and he said it was $220 to get him de-sexed and an extra $45 to get him microchiped. sigh, thoughts on this anyone?


You could call around to see if you can find it cheaper. Not sure what the going rate is in your location. Brody's was a similar price, and he had the pre-anesthesia bloodwork, the microchip and also had baby teeth extracted at the same time. (Make sure you have any retained baby teeth pulled during the neuter).


----------



## Amandarose531

That seems insanely high without bloodwork and such. 

I got my girl spayed for $90 and I believe it's $80 for neuter and I have a very reputable veterinarian, it's comparable pricing all over in this area. I guess it just depends on the location.


----------



## TypeSTony

Brodysmom said:


> You could call around to see if you can find it cheaper. Not sure what the going rate is in your location. Brody's was a similar price, and he had the pre-anesthesia bloodwork, the microchip and also had baby teeth extracted at the same time. (Make sure you have any retained baby teeth pulled during the neuter).


Tbh its not really the cost thats putting me off its just more the "humanity" aspect of it all. im not really a fan of neutering as my line of thought is "the dog didnt make this choice himself" plus being a guy its a little harder for me to agree to cause i get a shiver up ym spine each time i think about it.

Other problem is his pretty down pact with his initial training i gave him but im finding it very difficult to teach him new things/commands and i fear that if i try implement the no hump training its gonna take a long time becuase his kinda set in his ways now.

Didnt really know about the baby teeth thing, will keep an eye on them, i think he may have lost a few already but ill have to double check tonight.


----------



## TypeSTony

Amandarose531 said:


> That seems insanely high without bloodwork and such.
> 
> I got my girl spayed for $90 and I believe it's $80 for neuter and I have a very reputable veterinarian, it's comparable pricing all over in this area. I guess it just depends on the location.


Im in Sydney, Australia, i think its around average tbh but then again we pay through the nose for everything in this city.


----------



## Amandarose531

To be honest I really don't think he'd even realize they were gone. I guess the fear of anesthesia is legitimate, but my bf's dad recently neutered his 11y/o Jack Russel because it was a dominant you-know-what and he didn't even notice, didn't act different or anything. 

I don't think he's a lost cause at 7 months, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## TypeSTony

Amandarose531 said:


> To be honest I really don't think he'd even realize they were gone. I guess the fear of anesthesia is legitimate, but my bf's dad recently neutered his 11y/o Jack Russel because it was a dominant you-know-what and he didn't even notice, didn't act different or anything.
> 
> I don't think he's a lost cause at 7 months, I think you'll be fine.


Spoke with the wifey and it looks like were gonna try powerhouse training for 2 weeks then re-asses. It was funny at first but now its just weird.


----------



## Amandarose531

Let us know how it goes :]


----------



## KittyD

TypeSTony said:


> Ok so i have a bit of a problem, Apollo at times gets ultra horny/humpy but only with me (male), it usually happens at night around 10-10:30 he'll start by licking/biting my hand then hell latch on and try to dry hump me silly.
> 
> I always put a stop to it rite away but one night i came home very drunk and crashed out on the couch only to wake up to him humping my arm again, when i tried to stop him he got super aggressive and basically started attacking/trying to rape me (arm)
> 
> I try and socialise him with my wifes chi as much as possible (we have a small flat and its to much to have 2 dogs in such a small place, wifes chi stays at her parents house) and he tries tog et his bang on but is usually unsuccesfull.
> 
> Any experianced chi owners guide me as to what to do? he gets bored of toys easily and the cat is ready to kill him. I uploaded a vid to you tube of him humping my mates arm just to give you an idea.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L30HBREI0Og


Hey Tony! 

I don't think it's sexual either.. I think its rooted in dominance. 



Brodysmom said:


> Here's a really good article that explains his behavior .... as explained in the article, this is a behavior problem that has nothing to do with sex.
> 
> Dog Mounting and Dog Dominance Behavior - Whole Dog Journal Article
> 
> From the article -
> 
> _*Dog-human mounting
> 
> This embarrassing behavior is handled much the same way as dog-dog mounting. One difference is that you must educate your guests as to how they should respond if your dog attempts his inappropriate behavior.
> 
> Another difference is that some dogs will become aggressive if you physically try to remove them from a human leg or other body part. It works best to set up initial training sessions with friends who agree to be human mounting posts for training purposes, rather than relying on “real” guests to respond promptly and appropriately, at least until your dog starts to get the idea.
> 
> For your average, run-of-the-mill human mounting, ask your guests to stand up and walk away if your dog attempts to get too cozy. Explain that it is not sexual behavior, but rather attention-seeking, and anything they try to do to talk him out of it will only reinforce the behavior and make it worse. You can also use a light line here, to help extricate your friends from your dog’s embrace, and to give him that oh-so-useful “Time out!” If the behavior is too disruptive, you can tether the dog in the room where you are socializing, so he still gets to be part of the social experience without repeatedly mugging your guests.
> 
> If your dog becomes aggressive when thwarted, he should be shut safely away in his crate when company comes. Social hour is not an appropriate time to work on aggressive behavior – it puts your guests at risk, and prevents all of you from being able to relax and enjoy the occasion.
> 
> If your dog becomes growly, snappy, or otherwise dangerous when you try to remove him from a human, you are dealing with serious challenge and control behavior. You would be wise to work with a good behavior consultant who can help you stay safe while you modify this behavior. The program remains essentially the same – using time outs to take away the fun every time the behavior happens – but may also involve the use of muzzles, and perhaps pharmaceutical intervention with your veterinarian’s assistance, if necessary.*_


Ahh perfect, you got it! :lol: 



Amandarose531 said:


> That seems insanely high without bloodwork and such.
> 
> I got my girl spayed for $90 and I believe it's $80 for neuter and I have a very reputable veterinarian, it's comparable pricing all over in this area. I guess it just depends on the location.


I agree that is very expensive, I had my cat done in July and it was 50.00!! 
My oldest male dog is done but he came to me that way, and my 9 mos old Chi is not done, my 7 mos old came to me done.

I'd look around and see if you can find better pricing.
Are you not wanting to neuter because of health reasons? or is it just because you think he will loose his "bravado" if it's the latter think nothing of it, he will be fine  

Dogs don't notice these things.
If you did research and have decided against it due to health related issues then you are entitled IMO.


----------



## TypeSTony

Hey Kitty, In my research on neuting i found that it was actually healthier for them to be neutered as it prevents prostate problems down the track as well as a whole range of other things and statistically speaking neuted dogs live longer than non neuted.

Its the first point, am worried he wont be the same dog although everyone says that theyll be fine, might just have to bite the bullet and get errr done.


----------



## Brodysmom

TypeSTony said:


> Its the first point, am worried he wont be the same dog although everyone says that theyll be fine, might just have to bite the bullet and get errr done.


He will be the same dog. Just one that doesn't act obnoxious - mounting your guests and then snarling when told to cut it out. 

Neutering will also help prevent marking in the house. Most adult intact dogs will mark, where they lift their leg and spray urine all over your furniture, cabinets, walls, floors in a territorial gesture. Sometimes they mark their toys or their food, or YOUR stuff left on the floor. This is not a house training issue. It is linked to his sexual maturity. 

He's at the perfect age to get neutered. I'd get it done, you won't be sorry. It makes them a much more agreeable companion! 

Oh, and yes - have any baby teeth pulled at the same time. That will save you another anesthesia later on. Retained baby teeth can decay and cause all kinds of problems if left in.


----------



## 18453

Tony

It's dominance I know it's funny to watch coz it is just funny watching their little bums humping but you will save a lot of lives getting him neutered little dogs can be nightmares they get little dog syndrome (think short man syndrome) if he's snarling and snapping at 7 months you're going to have a horrible dog if you don't stop him!!

Neutering does cut out some cancers and lessons te chance of others unless you are showing or breeding yourdog I think it's cruel to keep it intact if there is a bitch in heat he will try to escape to get to it howl day and night fight other intact males (if it's a big dog u can say by to appollo)

Lots of men are funny about neutering I dunno why theydo not know they have their balls they will not miss them!!

My friends yorkie is being neutered today he's 15 months he growls at everyone (but me coz I won't have it) has escaped 5 times marks everywhere including her pillow and even her and her husband!! I know which I'd prefer!!


----------



## TypeSTony

Thanks guys, I booked him in for next week, will keep the thread updated to let you know of progress.


----------



## TypeSTony

Happened to catch Apollo & Bella in the act over the weekend so I started recording due to boredom, His booked in to be neuted next week so ill update with more details then but in the mean time i present to you "Horny Chihuahua meets girl"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKr8Or3QH78


----------



## Lindsayanng

is your female fixed?? if not you NEED to stop the humping.. You do NOT want puppies unless you are really well versed in dog husbandry (especially Chihuahuas) 

As for your choice to neuter him - GOOD DECISION!!!

Neutering is 90% of the time the right choice if your dog is deemed to be in good health. It definitely protects them from cancers and it makes them easier to live with, train, and makes them a LOT more comfortable. 

I have had dogs all of my life - males and females.. ALL of my dogs have been fixed at a young age (the age of your dog or younger) and I can tell you that my whole life, with different types, personalities, and breeds of dogs, I have never seen a major personality change. The only change you will see is that there will be more of the happy moments and less of the ones that make you want to pull your hair out. 

My Beagle is a rough and tumble NEUTERED MALE who hikes, runs, plays, kills his toys, and LOVES us.. 

intact males are REALLY hard to deal with. They do not train well, and even if they are trained well, when/if there is a female near by all of your training will go out the window. They pee on everything (as mentioned before) and they love to escape and look for females. 

Again, just wanted to reinforce that you made a good decision.. and consider it for your female if you haven't yet. I don't know how old she is, but at a certain age you will have to have her start wearing dipers and dealing with "that time of the month" which most people don't want to deal with and don't realize they have to


----------



## TypeSTony

Cheers for the Wisdom, Bella (the female) is almost 1.5 years now and we have gone through "that time of the month" a few times already, just lucky that my in-laws house is all tiles & floor boards instead of mine which has alot of carpet.

He was so exhausted after this happened, i think he was seriously on the hump trail for something like 10 hours, dont know exactly because we had to leave after the vid was taken. Yesterday he couldnt budge and was lathargic all day, just kept rolling over at my feet wanting "belly scratches"


----------



## Lindsayanng

Ohh my god. Your female is not fixed?!

You need to keep your male away from your female until one or both are fixed!!!!!! Having chihuahua puppies is not just like having cute neighborhood puppies. They don't just have puppies and you let the momma do the work. 

Chihuahuas have a very high instance of complications during birth because of their large heads. There are times (especially with dogs who might come from an unknown lineage) where the female will need to have an emergency C-section because the puppies can not be birthed naturally. This will always equate to the death of the female / mother. 

Basically, if you end up with a pregnant female, if you are not prepared to do a lot of work with your veterinarian and care for the female the proper way, you should spay your female (if you can) during the first week of pregancy - you can go up until one month i believe (breeders can probably tell you better).

So please please please have that female fixed as soon as you possible can to avoid this. 

If the cost is prohibitive, you can give the the state you live in and I can give you a list of low cost options for you. One that is nation wide is Friends of Animals ( friendsfoanimals.com) they give you a prepaid certificate (i think dogs are $88)


----------



## TypeSTony

I know about the complications & believe me if she did fall pregnant she would have nothing but the best care we can possibly get, she will be looked after very well by us if thats the case (not that she doesnt get looked after very well already).

Once Apollo is done next week well see about Bella.

Cheers for the site.

P.s. im not into animal abuse or humiliation or anything, just find it funny when dogs hump eachother.


----------



## Lindsayanng

I definitely don't doubt that you would be willing to give her the best care you can.. My point was more just educating you on the possibility of serious complications of breeding. 

It doesn't matter how much money you have, if you can throw $10,000 at the problem that doesn't fix the fact that if the puppies require a C-section the mom will die. 

This is the reason why Chihuahuas are sold for so much money - it costs the breeder a lot and there is a lot of knowledge, education, and stress that goes along with it. 

The question you need to ask yourself is - are you prepared to MINIMALLY be dealing with a very uncomfortable and ill female? Are you prepared to deal with a still born puppy (this is a LOT more common than you think) - and worse case scenario - are you prepared to deal with making that decision to possibly put the puppies inside to death or the mother to death to deliver? 

What if the mother can not produce enough milk once the puppies are born? Is there someone in your house who can feed them every couple of hours? 

People breed chiahuahuas all the time, but the pairing of the male and the female has so much more thought than just two dogs in season. The reason educated breeders do not have these problems as often (even the best breeding and care will result in occasional trageties) is because the male and female are paired properly. 


I would seriously urge you to fix your female as well. 

As a matter of fact, the same reason you chose to fix you male will apply to your female. 

Removing the uterus (spaying) complete removed any possibility for various cancers including uterine and ovarian cancer as well as Pyometria and breast cancer. 

Basically my point is.. If you don't plan on breeding (which in my opinion you shouldn't unless you are doing it for the betterment of the breed and have an education in breeding AND have blood lines worth breeding) there is absolutely NO reason not to spay.. AND neuter. If money is not a problem, do it. 

Basically your concern for the actual surgery/anesthesia well outweighs the things that can go wrong if you dont/ 

Surgery versus various cancers, unplanned pregnancies, tragic pregnancies, heat/seasons, and more.. 

Here is some literature on the subject
ASPCA | Top 10 Reasons to Spay or Neuter Your Pet


----------

